# MEDIO FÍSICO > Embalses > Atl. Andaluza >  Aciscar

## PACO GALAN

Alguien sabe porque ésta pequeña presa no aparece información de ella por ningún sitio.
Es que según me comentaron en una ocación es de propiedad particular y ésto no tiene mucho sentido.

----------


## riodelolvido

El aciscar es una balsa de riego particular. Bastante grande, por cierto. Lo que quizá te confunda es que en el plan de desecación de la Janda y su puesta en regadío, se contemplaban además de las presas de Barbate, Celemín y Almodóvar, la del Alamo y la del Aciscar, que nunca llegaron a ejecutarse.

----------


## PACO GALAN

Efectivamente como me decían ésta pequeña presa fue orientada en principio para uso público pero que posteriormente no fuè así.

----------

